# Which horse is Edward Gal



## eahotson (7 July 2012)

Riding in the olympics?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 July 2012)

Dunno,  but I suspect that I know where there's a ride going begging! 

Alec.


----------



## rhino (7 July 2012)

Glock's Undercover, according to this H&H article 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7631/313112.html


----------



## eahotson (7 July 2012)

He is a brilliant horse.


----------



## Natch (7 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Dunno,  but I suspect that I know where there's a ride going begging! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

If only


----------

